# 9 Inch minimum Crappie



## vbullet20 (Apr 17, 2008)

While fishing today I come across an angler who was keeping crappie that were well short of the minimum 9" lenth that started this year. When I ask if they were aware of the new laws this year ? they replied that the fish were over the size minimum and the limit per day was bull *@%t at only 30 a day!
The 40 + fish they had were mostly 7.5". Each illeagal fish in posesion is an additonal charge per fish. I hope that people like this get caught and arrested.

Any thoughts about the new size and creel limits that were imposed ?


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

this size and catch limit will only improve fish ,i fish cowan where there is no limit and only keep 10 inch fish or bigger smaller fish have not enough meat .people should obey our laws...


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

it is not a statewide size and bag limit a lot of lakes are in the new rules but not all are check to see if the lake u were fishing is on the list.


----------



## rgray (Apr 12, 2010)

I've seen a lot of this over 30+ yrs. going on at C.C, R.F. and P.C. It appears the DNR are more interested in giving out boating tickets than slot tickets..


vbullet20 said:


> While fishing today I come across an angler who was keeping crappie that were well short of the minimum 9" lenth that started this year. When I ask if they were aware of the new laws this year ? they replied that the fish were over the size minimum and the limit per day was bull *@%t at only 30 a day!
> The 40 + fish they had were mostly 7.5". Each illeagal fish in posesion is an additonal charge per fish. I hope that people like this get caught and arrested.
> 
> Any thoughts about the new size and creel limits that were imposed ?


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

The best thing is to put the number for the Poacher line in your cell phone and turn in people you see doing this garbage. That number is 1-800-POACHER (1-800-762-2437).


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

This is not a state wide regulation, what lake was he on?

Below are the lakes where the 30 fish, 9 inch limit will be enforced.

Acton, Alum Creek, Atwood, Berlin, Buckeye, Caesar Creek, C.J. Brown, Clear Fork, Clendening, Deer Creek (Fayette-Pickaway Co.), Delaware (including the Olentangy River upstream to the Waldo dam, and Whetstone Creek upstream to St.Rt. 229), Dillon, East Fork, Ferguson, Grand Lake St. Marys, Griggs, Hargus, Hoover, Indian, Kiser, Knox, Loramie, Milton, Leesville, Madison, Mosquito, Nimisila, O'Shaughnessy, Portage Lakes: East, Long, North, Turkeyfoot, and West, Paint Creek, Piedmont, Pleasant Hill, Rocky Fork, Rush Creek, Salt Fork, Seneca, Springfield (Summit County), Tappan, Veterans Memorial, and West Branch Lake

The bigger the fish, the more they reproduce, there for it seems more effective to make it mandatory to return any fish 12-15 inches.... This 9 inch 30 fish limit is not going to fix lakes and its going to ruin good ones.

Crappie are aggressive breed / feeder's that grow rapidly... 

Besides, now all the big ones are going to hide....

LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Slot limits make more sense.


----------



## PAC (Apr 14, 2010)

Makes sense that big fish produce more but I just got back from Caney creek at Watts bar lake in Tenn and 3 years ago they put a 10 inch limit on the crappie and I had the best fishing trip ever. I caught a good amount and 4-15 inch crappie(thats my personal best). I have been going down there for about 10 years.Its never been this good.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

vbullet20 said:


> While fishing today I come across an angler who was keeping crappie that were well short of the minimum 9" lenth that started this year. When I ask if they were aware of the new laws this year ? they replied that the fish were over the size minimum and the limit per day was bull *@%t at only 30 a day!
> The 40 + fish they had were mostly 7.5". Each illeagal fish in posesion is an additonal charge per fish. I hope that people like this get caught and arrested.
> 
> Any thoughts about the new size and creel limits that were imposed ?


I'm just going to self-impose a 9" size limit for ALL inland waters. Who the heck can remember all of those waterways anyway ? Too much hassle for me. This way it's like "Catch and Release" - and "Put in the Grease" combined ! Besides, getting fined and losing my fishing privileges would hurt enough - let alone losing the respect of this forum and the new friends that I am making on here. That's a lot to lose !


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I like to see the yellow boat fleet get checked for size limet. that would make my day!!


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

who is the yellow boaters


----------



## vbullet20 (Apr 17, 2008)

I was at Paint Creek. I can't get cell service on this lake never could. This lake will handle the new rules well. I started fishing this lake before the 2 brothers told the dayton newspaper how good the Crappie fishing was there. Then all of Dayton came down and removed the good ones,several years back. I have 10" personal mimimum my self .This don't leave you with alot at the end of most days. If your looking to stock up some , just go south a state or 2. this will take care of the freezer for a while.

I just hope that people are receptive the the new rules. This will take a few years to pay off but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

the falcon said:


> who is the yellow boaters


People who rent the boats from the bait shop on the lake.


----------



## gamefisher (Oct 1, 2009)

the regulations mean nothing ive fished acton for over 35 years and ive seen boats out before daylight with no lights boats running with over 10 hp undersized fish kept if no one is out there to stop it size limits ,laws and regulations mean absolutly nothing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I think a good analogy for fishing/boating regulations is roadway speed limits. Not spot on, but most people that drive over the limit do not get caught. Most people that ignore fishing/boating regulations (& I seem to see them ALL!) do not get caught. However those that do pay a healthy fine.


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

socdad said:


> I think a good analogy for fishing/boating regulations is roadway speed limits. Not spot on, but most people that drive over the limit do not get caught. Most people that ignore fishing/boating regulations (& I seem to see them ALL!) do not get caught. However those that do pay a healthy fine.


One important difference to speed limits is that the size limits are firm. You can drive 60 in a 55 zone but don't keep a crappie that's 8.75 inches when the limit is 9"! And don't keep 31 if the limit is 30.


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

I caught a 13.5 inch slab last weekend. After a quick measurement and photo, I released it back to where it came.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

vbullet20 said:


> While fishing today I come across an angler who was keeping crappie that were well short of the minimum 9" lenth that started this year. When I ask if they were aware of the new laws this year ? they replied that the fish were over the size minimum and the limit per day was bull *@%t at only 30 a day!
> The 40 + fish they had were mostly 7.5". Each illeagal fish in posesion is an additonal charge per fish. I hope that people like this get caught and arrested.
> 
> Any thoughts about the new size and creel limits that were imposed ?


There is a famous fishing lake in New York State called Black Lake. It finally got a size limit and catch limit for crappies about 12 years or so ago. The Lake got a 15" minimum size limit for Largemouth Black Bass about 15 years ago. It was too late for the crappie limits to help much - but I hear that the Largemouth Bass fishing is turning out great. Between a heavy weeding problem (european millfoil - an invasive species), the Cormorants (big, black, fish-eating birds - you don't want them !) zebra mussels (another invasive species) and over-harvesting of crappie, the Lake will never fully recover. It may not be too late for this crappie limit to help out in most of Ohio's waters. Only time will tell !


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Homebrew  that is why I said the analogy was not "spot on" ...


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

All righty this is what we do sink the yellow boats an take there bait


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Jigging Jim said:


> There is a famous fishing lake in New York State called Black Lake. It finally got a size limit and catch limit for crappies about 12 years or so ago. The Lake got a 15" minimum size limit for Largemouth Black Bass about 15 years ago. It was too late for the crappie limits to help much - but I hear that the Largemouth Bass fishing is turning out great. Between a heavy weeding problem (european millfoil - an invasive species), the Cormorants (big, black, fish-eating birds - you don't want them !) zebra mussels (another invasive species) and over-harvesting of crappie, the Lake will never fully recover. It may not be too late for this crappie limit to help out in most of Ohio's waters. Only time will tell !


Acton has had a 15 inch minimum on bass for a long time.......


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, not all banana boat renters are hacks! (not sure of the fishing equivalent to the golfing term!) We rent a boat a couple of times a year and use our own motor. We are very concientious of the limits and min size requirements as well as picking up our own trash, etc. Nothing like a lack of respect to ruin things for everyone very quickly. 

Oh, and aas a personal peeve I love the guys in the big boats that have to fly by as close as possible while we're drift fishing. Ignorant hillbillies... LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i plan on turning in anyone i see that doesn't wanna play along with the rules.so to anyone who fishes c.j.brown,you'd best be careful.i'm positive i'm not gonna be the only one who fishes there regularly that's gonna be on the lookout.if you can't follow the simple rules then you deserve not to be out fishing with the rest of us.personally i think it's gonna be good for "our" waters here in ohio.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy, I'm with you , I've got numbers loaded into my phone to turn in poachers and notify rangers, if they get ugly I am licensed CC. I have a hard time trying to explain to my son why he has to obey rules and laws but others seem to think they can live by different ones. I'm fed up with these kind of people.

If someone tells me they are truely hungrey I will give them my fish or get them fish from my freezer, just don't think your rules are different than mine.

I've seen slot limits work and size limits work, I think this is a good start, most people are not as dedicated as we are and slots can get confusing. In 2 more years we'll all know if this was successful, until then just do your best to help inforce the law.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Add me to that team as well. I have all the numbers in my BlackBerry. In the years that I have fished on C.J. I have seen very few that were not aware of, and obeying the 15" - 6 fish limit on Walleye. Boats everywhere mentally measure fish coming into other boats and call out stuff like "short one" or "that'll measure." It's all part of the culture and fun out there. I can't figure out why it should be different with Crappies. Besides that, having caught thousands of Crappies under 9" it's hard to see why anyone would keep one anyway. Guess that's just me.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## wrastlnfeesh (Mar 30, 2009)

I like your idea of calling the ranger(s) at state managed lakes. I should load ranger numbers and game warden numbers as well, considering all of the poaching and other weird trapping and netting tactics I have witnessed in our butler county streams. 

I called the poacher hotline one time and got a answering machine...so a futile effort in that department. Bottom line, the state does not CARE enought about our natrual resources to invest in their preservation, let alone priortize how they will enforce laws at our state parks and other waterways (e.g. four mile creek, seven mile creek). This is evident when comparing other states to Ohio.

For example, I lived in south central Pennsylvania for four years (college) in the hotbed for their trout fishing streams. What they do for their anglers is more than amazing. Private property owners actually make gates and ladders to access the streams via their lands. I can remember on opening day that people would be out gretting each other and wishing people luck. Yeah, it was shoulder to shoulder for a couple of days until everyone got their fix, but not once did I ever see people not obeying size limits and bag limits for native or stocked trout. Bottom line, lead by example. If the state invested more of an interest in our natural resources both preservation, access, and enforcement of laws, then people would be more inclined to follow suit. 

Now I am getting off on a tangent and this subject is probably for a different thread, but I can't explain how angry I get when I am told that I can't wade/walk Four Mile Creek or Indian Creek to wade for awesome smallies becaue the private property owners in Ohio own the bedrock beneath the water. I have asked why, and most agree it is due to people trashing others' land and the waterways with litter and the like. I have to blame Ohio not stepping in and preserving when they had the chance. The didn't make a statement during the growth of heavy industry and urban sprawl for the last 35 years and now we settle for places like Acton, CC, Cowan, and etc. There are thousands of avid outdoors man and anglers in Ohio that the state could make huge revenue from in more positive ways. But, today, we are forced to take our money out of state. I spend most of my time in PA and TN at Dale Hollow. I could talke for hours!




Intimidator said:


> spfldbassguy, I'm with you , I've got numbers loaded into my phone to turn in poachers and notify rangers, if they get ugly I am licensed CC. I have a hard time trying to explain to my son why he has to obey rules and laws but others seem to think they can live by different ones. I'm fed up with these kind of people.
> 
> If someone tells me they are truely hungrey I will give them my fish or get them fish from my freezer, just don't think your rules are different than mine.
> 
> I've seen slot limits work and size limits work, I think this is a good start, most people are not as dedicated as we are and slots can get confusing. In 2 more years we'll all know if this was successful, until then just do your best to help inforce the law.


----------

